# decorating a dorm room



## ilovemymarine (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm moving into a dorm soon and have started to look for decorations for it but need help deciding what exactly to put on the walls.

 I already have the comforter: 










 I need some ideas of what to hang on the walls. I already found picture frames and I'm going to make my own name board. I made one for my friend's baby: 








Mine will look just like that except the letters will be painted white, with a blue background, and brown on the trim.

 I wanted to possibly use some metal work but, being a college student, I'm broke and can't afford the expensive decorations. Is there anything classy and elegant--yet cheap--that I could buy?​


----------



## KlintP (Sep 21, 2009)

A corkboard is nice to have in a dormroom. You can use push pins on it to display pictures, notes, reminders, etc. And, you can cover it with fabric that cordinates with your decor. 

Here's a couple of links with different ideas:

http://www.marthastewart.com/good-t...c=collage_home_home-office-bulletin-boards_p8

http://www.justmommies.com/articles/decorative-corkboard.shtml

http://freshvintage.typepad.com/freshvintage/2008/01/post-2.html


----------



## KlintP (Sep 21, 2009)

Also, if you have a Hobby Lobby or Garden Ridge in your town, look there. They have nice decorative items at great prices. Target also.


----------



## KlintP (Sep 21, 2009)

Thought of a couple of other places to buy decorations - Kirklands, Marshalls, TJ Maxx, and online there is Overstock.com


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm broke and can't afford the expensive decorations. 

You're broke? If you're parents are paying, so are they:yes:


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

ilovemymarine said:


> I wanted to possibly use some metal work but, being a college student, I'm broke and can't afford the expensive decorations. Is there anything classy and elegant--yet cheap--that I could buy?


check your local consignment, salvage, yard sales & thrift shops. you can find some great stuff there!


----------



## burnt03 (Sep 20, 2009)

Can I suggest cinder block chic?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

This was bumped back up by a spammer
OP hasn't been back in months
But Craigslist is a good source for what is needed
I picked up a 27" Sony TV (8 years old) & coffee table for free
Also picked up a 14" RCA TV 3 years old for free


----------

